# UKBFF SOUTH COAST



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone heading down there tomorrow?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I am mate


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

You competing or spectating, first show I've been to really looking forward too it, I'll be bombing it straight down there after work


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Im there! With bells on... not quite  but im going lol


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Fark it, I was until I saw this.....



CJ said:


> I am mate


 :tongue:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Spectating mate. Billy 'no shows' this year mate

Cheers claire lol


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll be there meeting up with CJ and a couple of other guys. My mrs is doing bikini class tomorrow. If anyone sees me say hi!


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

I am going, leaving mine in a bit


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

@CJ has anyone gone to do any live updates for this?


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Does anyone no the results? I left early


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

results of what class?? lol


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

m575 said:


> @CJ has anyone gone to do any live updates for this?


Sorry mate..only just read this.

Good show and good level of physiques...massive bikini and BF classes.

Missed the bloody MRs but the inters were very good....beast in the O90, amazing from the front but weak back


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

CJ said:


> Sorry mate..only just read this.
> 
> *Good show and good level of physiques...massive bikini and BF classes.*
> 
> Missed the bloody MRs but the inters were very good....beast in the O90, amazing from the front but weak back


Agree with this, BF was a decent line up and of course @Jacko89 missus getting 2nd was coolio


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tinkerbella said:


> Agree with this, BF was a decent line up and of course @Jacko89 missus getting 2nd was coolio


Oh HAIIIIIII


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tinkerbella said:


> Agree with this, BF was a decent line up and of course @Jacko89 missus getting 2nd was coolio


Oh HAIIIIIII


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Jacko89 said:


> Oh HAIIIIIII


Hey ya, just to let you know that chicken burger was sh!t.....I had burger envy!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

who took the overall?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tinkerbella said:


> Hey ya, just to let you know that chicken burger was sh!t.....I had burger envy!


mine was incredible!! Saying that...you could have thrown it in dog crap and it still would have been incredible to me


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

My breakfast burger was **** hot


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

alan87 said:


> who took the overall?


Darren briggs - super heavyweight


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

@CJ @Jacko89 see I have a love/hate relationship about going to shows with you two!

Hate = You both always choose better food than me, you both wiggle a lot, pee taking and moaning (that CJ in the main)

Love = I sweat lbs off from body heat if I sit near either of you, someone to get some fresh air with and you both know your shizzle

So moral of the story, you're choosing my food in future and I am sitting miles away from you both with my peppa pigs!!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tinkerbella said:


> @CJ @Jacko89 see I have a love/hate relationship about going to shows with you two!
> 
> Hate = You both always choose better food than me, you both wiggle a lot, pee taking and moaning (that CJ in the main)
> 
> ...


Nawwwww. Next time I'll choose your food and you can choose Craigs....lets ruin it for him!

It was so friggin hot in there, obviously refeed didnt help either lol.


----------

